# Spilled coffee on my laptop keyboard.



## PuritanCovenanter

It won't even power up now. Is it totally dead? Is it just a paper weight now? I had all my important stuff on it. Oh Well! Chaulk this one up to my clumsiness and providence. It took me years to be able to get a laptop. Back to the old PC.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Some discussion here:
Coffee + Laptop? Never again. - laptop spill coffee | Ask MetaFilter
Acting fast is necessary.


----------



## LawrenceU

Ditto to Chris' post. I've had to drain and dry a laptop a few times, only once due to my drinking problem. I will say that Apples tend to fare better.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

Praying God will resurrect your laptop.


----------



## Wayne

Plus, remember that all your information is on the hard-drive. That's probably still okay and all your data can be retrieved, worst case scenario.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

It won't even power up so I am thinking it is toast. LOL. I am going to have someone look at it when they have time. One of the kids who comes over here works at a Computer repair store. Hopefully they will at least be able to get my harddrive. But they are closed today and I can't seem to get a hold of Jack.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

That's why I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Andres

Years ago when I was in college, my roommate spilled a whole cup of water down the back of his computer monitor (think old school, just before flat screens). He thought it was toast too as it wouldn't power up or anything. He set it outside on our balcony to drain/dry and he figured he would toss it out later. Well a few days pass and just before he's going to throw it away, he figures, what the heck, I'll try it once more and sure enough, it turns right on! It worked like nothing ever happened! Apparently it just needed to dry out. I know a laptop is differerent than a monitor but there's hope for you!


----------



## LawrenceU

Randy, I just remembered you are an old squid, albeit an aviation squid so that makes you cool. If you were drinking Navy Coffee there is no hope for the computer. It has reduced all the metals to their unalloyed stated and has probably caused the graphite components to destabilise into base carbon. I love that kind of coffee.


----------



## gracea1one

I would remove the battery, DVD drive, etc (anything "removable" - even the hard drive if you can) and let everything dry out a day or two before trying again. I know a laptop is very different, but I dropped my cell phone in a stream while fishing with my son a few years ago (totally submerged!) and I thought all hope was lost as it wouldn't even power up. I removed the battery, let everything dry out a few days and was amazed when everything worked without any ill-effects.

Anyway, worth a shot...


----------



## Edward

Final results may depend on whether you had sugar in your coffee. With desktop keyboards, I've found that sugar drinks require removing the keys and washing them as well as using a damp paper towel to clean all accessable surfaces. With unsweetened coffee, I'd try draining and drying first, either on its own, or with a hair dryer set to cool. Don't try to turn it on until it is completely dry.


----------



## pianoman

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Praying God will resurrect your laptop.


----------



## jogri17

That is why if you are to buy a pc, buy one with a spill resistant keyboard.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I sat it in my car for a few hours today. It came on at least. The keyboard still isn't working but it is on. I imagine that the keyboard still has some drying out to do.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Damage was confined to keypad. Disconnected it and hooked my USB keyboard from my PC and we are good to go! New Keypad is only about 15 bucks plus S&H. Woo HOO!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Joshua said:


> I'll see your spilled coffee and raise you a spilled Cabernet Sauvignon. My work-provided laptop is toast. It also got on my iPad where the power plugs in. iPad still working, but the work machine is gone.
> 
> Bonehead move of the year goes to me.



That's what happens when you drink and compute.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Joshua said:


> I hadn't even gotten to enjoy a sip before it happened.



So it was distracted computing then. *tisk, tisk*


----------

